# fresh pimentos in pimento cheese



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I have grown some beautiful pimentos and want to make my own pimento cheese. Do I need to roast them or just chopped them into the cheese mixture?

I've tried finding recipes on line but everyone -- so far -- uses pimentos in the jar (even when I google "fresh pimento peppers in making pimento cheese").

Thank you.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I would roast them first. That would bring out the flavor


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pimentos are normally fire roasted and skinned.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

They should do fine on the grill, then. Thanks.


----------

